# Can Nero Burn .mkv format video to DVD?



## boom2709 (Aug 12, 2008)

im using Nero 8.3.2.1 and when i try to burn a .mkv file to a video DVD i get the follwoing error -



One or more files could not be added to a compilation.

The following files may not reside in the VIDEO_TS directory of a DVD-Video compilation. Only compliant DVD-Video files
VIDEO_TS.IFO,
VIDEO_TS.VOB,
VIDEO_TS.BUP,
VTS_nn_0.IFO,
VTS_nn_0.VOB,
VTS_nn_0.BUP and
VTS_nn_m.VOB
can be added to the VIDEO_TS folder. Please add files from a completed DVD-Video title or use an authoring software like Nero Vision to create DVD-Video files from standard video files such as *.avi and *.mpg.

The file does not match the current file filter.
D:\Movies\English Movies\__HD\__write on DVD\Ratatouille\Ratatouille.720p.BluRay.x264.DualAudio.boOm.mkv​



Now i googled my query and found a way around it using mkvExtractGUI to extract the seperate video, audio and subtitle files and then use VirtualDubMod to join the .avi with the audio.


*I wanted to know if there was a simpler way [like just using nero!] and if any one can verify the above meathod..*


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2008)

I have used ConvertX to DVD to convert mkv file to DVD. Maybe you can try downloading the same. It works alright.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

boom2709 said:


> The following files may not reside in the VIDEO_TS directory of a DVD-Video compilation. Only compliant DVD-Video files
> VIDEO_TS.IFO,
> VIDEO_TS.VOB,
> VIDEO_TS.BUP,
> ...



As u can see...a DVD file conventionally consists of these above files...dats y the
error...i think nero8 does not have the encoder/decoder to convert the
.mkv(Matroska Video) file to a DVD video (.vob)

so 1st convert the .mkv ----> .vob then try burning


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 12, 2008)

See here:
*how-2-do.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-burn-mkv-files-to-dvd.html


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2008)

Why would you want to do that? You will loose the HD resolution!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

^Errr.....He could watch it on his DVD player.

Try using Total Video converter.It converts almost every format you throw at it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Try using Total Video converter.It converts almost every format you throw at it.



+1 it awesome app...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Errr.....He could watch it on his DVD player.
> 
> Try using Total Video converter.It converts almost every format you throw at it.


Then why not get the DVD version only?! Why waste bandwidth on an HD version?


----------



## boom2709 (Aug 13, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Why would you want to do that? You will loose the HD resolution!



thanks kalpik for bring this up .. i wanted to know this, will i get the same quality if i convert the .mkv into something else ?

*--------------------------------------------------*

Also i used MKVextractGUI to split the .mkv file into seperate audio, video and subtitle files.

see this -> *img377.imageshack.us/img377/8216/mkvextractguisplityb3.th.jpg


.. now firstly what is this H264 File ?
and if i use VirtualDub it join these files into one, what should be the premium setting so at to maintain the HD quality.

*--------------------------------------------------*



allwyndlima said:


> Try using Total Video converter.It converts almost every format you throw at it.




Can u suggest me which one is better b/w TVC and VirtualDub if i want to maintain the HD audio video quality ?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2008)

boom2709 said:


> thanks kalpik for bring this up .. i wanted to know this, will i get the same quality if i convert the .mkv into something else ?


No, you will get DVD Quality, not HD quality. If they could fit HD content on DVDs, don't you think Bluerays wouldn't have been invented


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL! You won't be able to maintain audio & video quality the same as it's source.The conversion will strip the resolution down to 720x480 which is a massive loss.But if you have a regular TV then it won't be noticeable.Try TVC as it's very pretty easy to use.But am not a 100% sure if it takes .mkv formats.I have encoded rest of the formats flawlessly.



> Then why not get the DVD version only?! Why waste bandwidth on an HD version?


Not all HD's are 4GB + material.You can have sizes going upto 2.5GB & still get extremely good quality.For example I have Casino Royale in 720p with roughly 2.4GB of size.So yes it's half of a regular DVD5.


----------



## boom2709 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks all of you for your suggestions sepcially kalpik and allwyndlima for ur help, i guess i wont be making the DVDs then coz i didnt want to loose the quality, i meant to watch these movies on my new 40" TV.




allwyndlima said:


> You can have sizes going upto 2.5GB & still get extremely good quality.For example I have Casino Royale in 720p with roughly 2.4GB of size.



i think thats 480p allwyndlima, if not could you tell me where you found it ?
my emailID is shantanusinghal.2709@gmail.com


----------



## kalpik (Aug 14, 2008)

You DO get HDs under 2.5 GB but usually the quality difference in both sound and picture is quite noticable.. At least to me 

boom, you have a 40" TV! Get 1080p videos! Forget about converting them to DVD


----------



## swordm (Aug 19, 2008)

Total Video2Dvd can help you convert mkv to dvd simply and directly, 
1. click "New project", add video files, than click "OK"
2. click "DVD menu", preview dvd menu
3. click "Output", click "Convert and Burn" start burn DVD.

a. easily convert avi or other popular video formats(such as youtube flv, mpg, xvid, divx, mp4, 3gp, mkv, rm, rmvb, mov, wmv, ogm, ts etc.) to dvd or ISO image file.
b. support srt, sub, ssa, ass, smi, psb, tex, idx subtitles
c. support dvd menu with background music, with a lot of templates
d. support download youtube and other video share website video, then burn to dvd
e. support photo slideshow to dvd, more than 300 kinds of effects.
f. easy to use, only a few clicks,

more detail:
*www.effectmatrix.com/total_video_to_DVD_Author/index.htm[url]


----------



## shaunak (Aug 19, 2008)

Another method:
Use All2Avi to convert the video to avi, then nero to burn it. This is probably the fastest way to do it and causes no syncing problems. 

All2Avi: *sourceforge.net/projects/alltoavi/

Ps: This is one software, whose manual you will want to read


----------

